# Yawn!



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I am a bad rat mom and I have been waking up my rats on purpose with my phone nearby to see if I can get a yawn pic, and it finally happened. Too cute!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

So worth it!! Super cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the yawn/stretch combo, it's my FAVORITE. So cute.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Gosh what a cutie pie! And what a cute yawn!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

How sweet!


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Yawn/stretch combo
View attachment 83138



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Ruby&Lola said:


> Yawn/stretch combo
> View attachment 83138
> 
> 
> ...


LOL wow, check out those muscles. He/she is ripped.


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Very sweet 
Yawning is always adorable


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ruby&Lola said:


> Yawn/stretch combo
> View attachment 83138
> 
> 
> ...


With the reflection on that ratties eyes they look slightly demonic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Everyone at my school gets freaked out with that picture XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally think yawns look a bit painful haha http://i.imgur.com/f7vBk1r.jpg


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL nanashi your right...that MUST hurt just a little.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread but it was too cute to resist.








Jubilee (RIP) yawning. Sorry for the quality it was taken with my iPod...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ratty Yawns tooooo cuteeee 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love when my babe yawns. Alice always does the stretch/yawn combo and then pees almost an inch or two away from me but she is so dang fast i can never get a picture of her!!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 90729


Here's Baby Rat yawning shortly after I brought her home from the SPCA.


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

Rattie yawns are the cutest!! I can't even


----------



## opusfish (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the nose markings! Such a cute pic.


----------



## Sahnonnah (May 19, 2013)

I just have to post this pic of my girl. Its the only yawn i have ever managed to capture on camera and love it. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

